# Vintage Grana



## brianciaran (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a vintage Grana, early to mid 40's I'd say, very Art Deco, it was purchased in Germany by my Grand Uncle, it works but needs some TLC, winder has a lot of play in it but it does wind, I believe the case might be Gold, Dial has yellowed a lot and markings are poor, can anyone tell me a bit more about Grana? I'd like to get it restored if it has value, can anyone direct me to some sites which offer such a service? I will post a pic if that helps?

I also have a Gents Watch from the 50's belonging to my late Uncle, I have scoured the Web but found nothing on this maker, the name is 'Don', it is marked '21 Jewels' and 'Shockproof' on the dial and has a Stainless Steel back, stamped 'Waterproof 20m' and various other bits of information. It may have a Gold case and it is working, the crown though is completely worn and I'm wondering if it was replaced? I think the crown is Gold, no evidence of plating wear, when examined under the Loupe, just plenty of dings and dents and it's very smooth and has no grip whatsoever! I can also post a pic if it would help?

Many thanks,

Brian


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Grana = Kurth Freres = Certina

but other than that ....










please post some pics of the watches (and the movements if you can open them without damaging them)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

ditto


----------



## brianciaran (Apr 4, 2009)

Point taken.

Photos to follow, might be a couple of days.

Thanks for your interest.

Brian


----------

